# Buying an RV Repo?



## mikey

Have you ever considered buying a rv - camper repo?

I saw some sites selling bank repos, stolen, etc. They are quite a bit cheaper, course you would have to inspect them quite thouroughly for damage and such. I was thinking this may be a good way to get a larger RV for a more affordable price, or possibly help someone else that wants an rv, to get one at a more affordable rate.

Thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## l2l

I have seen a few of these units on lots, for the most part they look like pretty solid units.

Expect at the bare minimum to replce the main locks and possibly the door itself due to the baliff breaking into the unit to repo it.


----------



## kiteri

Just make sure all the drains and everything work. I heard about someone putting plaster of paris down the toilets and sinks once they found out the unit would be reposessed to render the plumbing useless for the next owner.

It's one of those things you wouldn't know about until AFTER you bought it and took it home!


----------



## mailfire99

I agree. That would be my only concern, how much could you test it out before buying it. Could you try all the connections, water lines, gas lines, etc... I would think you may be buying it as is and may not know that, so I would visually inspect it as thorough as possible for signs of water damage too. But without testing everything, you may just not know until you get it home and try it.


----------



## antigua

That's funny, just this past weekend a friend of mine just did that very thing. He's happy with it and saved thousands. It looks like it could use a good cleaning but it's in really good shape. If I were to buy another trailer, I would consider doing the same.


----------



## l2l

Buy in the US Antigua, you can get twice the trailer for half the money.
Yuo have to look but if time is on your side you will be MUCH better off..

I drove to Wisconsin to get mine :thumbup1:


----------



## grace

That buying a reposed RV seems like a smart idea. As long as you check everything out completely, ahead of time. I'm shocked about the plaster parise in the drains. That's awful thing to do. The market is flooded with these kinds of repos. Why not get more for your money?:thumbup1:


----------



## terri01p

As long as you check it out really good and everything seens fine I'm all for it. A year ago, there was a beautiful and I mean beautiful Jayco Designer 5th wheel outside our local police department, we called about it and they said they wanted 14,000.00 for it, my dh got off work early and we raced over to take a look inside...oh my gosh...it was torn up, I'm not just talking a mess, I'm talking holes in the wall, light fixtures gone, toliet pulled up, holes in the carpet...what in the Gods world could they have been doing in there. Needless to say we went home disapointed.


----------



## billyj

Wow, thats dissapointing. I have never looked at any of the rv repos, but often wondered. they advertise stuff like that all the time, auctions, etc.. I dont know what in the heck they would be doing with it?? Drugs maybe?


----------



## antigua

If it was at a Police station, most likely. The drug squad has no mercy when it comes to drug evidence. They will search and rip apart anything to find it. Sounds like an expensive fix me up.


----------



## sconner124

*RV repo*

What site have you found for RV repo's?


----------



## phil2561

Crankyape.com


----------



## [email protected]

Would anyone know of a place to look at repos around Ohio or contiguous states?


----------



## l2l

trailer repossessions in ohio - Google Search


----------

